# HD-Remakes - Alte Spiele in neuem grafischen Gewand? Lohnt es sich?



## Rambo1981m (27. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute. Meint ihr nicht, das viele Spiele, die Heutzutage rauskommen öde sind? Wie wäre es, wenn man ältere Spiele, wie "Wing Commander IV" neu rausbringt, modernere Grafik, aber gleiche Störy.


----------



## Peter23 (28. Juni 2011)

Das würde nicht funktionieren.

Zum Beispiel haben die meisten jugendlichen User keinen Joystick mehr.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der typische COD Spieler einen Weltraum Spiele spielen würde.
Diese Zeiten sind rum.

Ausserdem war früher nicht alles besser, da ist auch eine große Menge Nostalgie dabei.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. Juni 2011)

Außerdem sind mehr als 4 Knöpfe zu bedienen. Das ist zu komplex 

Spaß beiseite: Wünschenswert wäre es, aber die Gegenargumente stehen schon über mir.

Hach ein neues Privateer... ein X mit annehmbarer Story... ein neues Wing Commander... X-Wing... hach... *träum*


----------



## Schisshase (30. Juni 2011)

Hachja, Wing Commander...das waren noch Zeiten.
Ein Remake wäre durchaus machbar, aber wahrscheinlich nur für Konsolen. Da hat eh jeder ein Gamepad.


----------



## Vordack (30. Juni 2011)

Schisshase schrieb:


> Hachja, Wing Commander...das waren noch Zeiten.
> Ein Remake wäre durchaus machbar, aber wahrscheinlich nur für Konsolen. Da hat eh jeder ein Gamepad.


 
Aber dann bitte Wing Commander 1 und 2 inkl. Addons


----------



## Hal86 (1. Juli 2011)

Hach ja, Wing Commander...welcher Teil war das nochmal, der auf 6 CD´s ausgeliefert wurde? Das waren echt noch Zeiten, wo es mehr Videosequenzen als Gameplay gab!  

Aber ein Remake von WC, X-Wing oder Tie Fighter fände ich schon echt super!


----------



## Schisshase (1. Juli 2011)

Hal86 schrieb:


> Hach ja, Wing Commander...welcher Teil war das nochmal, der auf 6 CD´s ausgeliefert wurde? Das waren echt noch Zeiten, wo es mehr Videosequenzen als Gameplay gab!


 Das war dann wohl WC4 oder 5. Die CD-Hülle von WC3 steht im Regal und hat vier Stück.
X-Wing oder Tie Fighter wäre auch Geil, dann aber mal mit richtiger Story. Schließlich kann man bei der Lizenz Storytechnisch aus dem vollen schöpfen.
Ein neues Comanche wär auch schön. Hatte damals meinen 486DX33 extra auf 40 Mhz übertaktet um flüssiger spielen zu können.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. Juli 2011)

Hab mal den Thread-Titel überdacht, ich denke noch darüber nach, den Hof zu pflastern.


----------



## IXS (5. Juli 2011)

Rambo1981m schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Meint ihr nicht, das viele Spiele, die Heutzutage rauskommen öde sind? Wie wäre es, wenn man ältere Spiele, wie "Wing Commander IV" neu rausbringt, modernere Grafik, aber gleiche Störy.


 
Ist doch eigentlich schon so. 
Oftmals werden neue Spiele herausgebracht, wo eigentlich nur Grafik und Sound verbessert sind. Z.B. die EA Sports Serien.

Ich selber würde mich schon über ein "Siedler 3" mit aktueller Grafik freuen.

Ich glaube aber auch, dass "alte" Spielvarianten gut ankommen. Man sieht das an den "Sidescrollern" . Zu C64 Zeiten das A und O, weil das Gerät nichts anderes konnte, werden Spiele dieser Art heute wieder, wie verrückt, verkauft. Nicht auf dem PC, aber auf Konsolen, Handys, Smartphones usw.... oder als Flash im Browser.

Es bestehen also Chancen für Wing Commander und Co. , wenn sie denn zeitlich angepasst sind, erfolgreich vermarktet zu werden.


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Juli 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Hab mal den Thread-Titel überdacht, ich denke noch darüber nach, den Hof zu pflastern.


  erzähl, wie war er denn vorher? Geile Signatur hast du übrigens


----------



## Ins7inct (5. Juli 2011)

Spiele wie Wing Commander , Die Siedler ham keine chance mehr halbwegs ordentlich neu umgestzt zu werden da die rechte 
wie von vielen anderen klassikern längst an die grossen Publisher verkauft sin.

hab grad nen Wing Commander von 2007 endeckt

Wing Commander Arena - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Danke EA! ....


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. Juli 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> erzähl, wie war er denn vorher? Geile Signatur hast du übrigens



Naah - zu lange her, weiss ich nicht mehr. 
War jetzt ein paar Tage nicht on.


----------



## Morwenth (17. Juli 2011)

Bei X Wing und Tie Fighter Neuauflage wär ich dabei. Und wer weiß, vielleicht kommen die großen Rechtebesitzer doch mal noch dahinter, dass da mit Remakes was zu machen wär.... *Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt*


Oder...

Do a barrel roll!


----------



## spellcraft (2. November 2011)

Alos von Wing Commander Privateer gibt es ein Remake,
WC Prophecy lässt sich heute sogar unter Win 7 zocken,
für WC 3+4 gibt es Patches dass sie zumindest unter Win XP laufen.
Und das alles ohne DOSBox.

Als der Nostalgie sind bedingt grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Bonkic (2. November 2011)

Rambo1981m schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Meint ihr nicht, das viele Spiele, die Heutzutage rauskommen öde sind? Wie wäre es, wenn man ältere Spiele, wie "Wing Commander IV" neu rausbringt, modernere Grafik, aber gleiche Störy.


 
es werden doch ständig spiele neu aufgelegt.


----------



## spellcraft (2. November 2011)

Ach ja für DeusEx gibt es mittlerweile auch ein DX9 Update. 
Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch ein Schiffpack für Freelancer/ SP Modus.
Also neue Frachter und Jäger zum kaufen auf Planeten oder Raumstationen.


----------



## Hawkins (2. November 2011)

Privateer mit aktueller Grafik, zb mit der Engine von Black Prophecy, das wär schon was...

Zum Thema "keiner hat mehr nen Joystick": Mit Maus oder Gamepad wär das auch gut umsetzbar. Freelancer zB hatte ne 1A Maussteuerung. Ich hab aber auch immer noch nen Joystick im Schrank, falls ich mal wieder HAWX spielen will.

Was noch auf meiner Wunschliste steht: Amberstar (oder Ambermoon/Albion)


----------



## con47 (2. November 2011)

Also ich wäre für ein Remake von GOTHIC. Mit größerem Areal, besserer Steuerung, mehr zu entdecken usw.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2011)

Ein Outcast Remake wäre göttlich. Das Spiel mit aktueller Grafik und Technik, mit dem gleichen Gameplay. Hui, das wäre eine Granate.


----------

